# Looking for an aftermarket Kahr barrel manufacturer



## Targettarget

Howdy.

I'm looking for information on anyone/company who makes aftermarket Kahr pistol barrels. I would love to import either a TP9 or 45 into Canada, but before I can *legally* do that, I need to find someone who is making Kahr specific barrels that are longer then 4.2".

Anyone have any advice?

I've got a email in with Kahr right now, but haven't heard anything back as of yet. Usually, companies are willing to make a specific run of Canadian legal 4.2" barrels for us, but Kahr seems unresponsive. I find this unusual seeing as how the TP9 is already 4" and the P45 is 4.04". 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kdogg

If you contact Jarvis, KKM, Long Wolf, or any of those people, they will custom make you the barrel you need BUT some of them have minimum order requirements.

When i wanted a custom barrel for my HK P2000, KKM said sure but that I had to get a pre-order for 50 pieces together before they would make it.


----------



## Targettarget

kdogg said:


> If you contact Jarvis, KKM, Long Wolf, or any of those people, they will custom make you the barrel you need BUT some of them have minimum order requirements.
> 
> When i wanted a custom barrel for my HK P2000, KKM said sure but that I had to get a pre-order for 50 pieces together before they would make it.


I sent an email to both KKM and Firedragon. KKM said no thanks, haven't heard for Firedragon yet.


----------



## FlanFlysTRX

*Looking for Canada Legal Kahr*



Targettarget said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I'm looking for information on anyone/company who makes aftermarket Kahr pistol barrels. I would love to import either a TP9 or 45 into Canada, but before I can *legally* do that, I need to find someone who is making Kahr specific barrels that are longer then 4.2".
> 
> Anyone have any advice?
> 
> I've got a email in with Kahr right now, but haven't heard anything back as of yet. Usually, companies are willing to make a specific run of Canadian legal 4.2" barrels for us, but Kahr seems unresponsive. I find this unusual seeing as how the TP9 is already 4" and the P45 is 4.04".
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi, its and old thread but maybe you've found what I've been looking for..

I own and shoot a Kahr CW9 regularly but am looking for a similar pistol for use in Canada. I travel to British Columbia several times a year and may move there eventually. If you've found any Canadian compliant barrels for the Kahr TP9 please let me know. I would be very grateful.

I'll continue to look for the same and will share any information.

Thanks,
Markus


----------

